# volunteers



## kevin (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello, I have operated an attraction in iowa for several years that uses a lot of volunteers. In the past few years its gotten harder and harder to recriut volunteers and now I'm hearing that there is a possibility that the government mi8ght be steppin.g in to see if haunts are actually qualified to use volunteers. According to what I've found in all respects we don't constitute as a viable place for volunteers. Most other operators like me depend on their volunteers for all angles and those volunteers want to be there. My question is... how can we make it good with the government in paper to continue the use of volunteers and any suggestions on how to get more?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have no idea on this one Kevin, could you possibly call the volunteers, "interns"? I think radio stations use "interns" that don't get paid, they just get experience from working at the station. Maybe some of the other forum members will have more information and suggestions.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Interns sound legit.........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Am I understanding you correctly that your intent is to only appear to be qualified to have volunteers without becoming qualified, and you're asking for suggestions as to how to do that?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're a legitimate non-profit or not for profit you shouldn't have any problems legally having volunteers. If you're for profit then you need to pay your workers.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Roxy and Spooky1 beat me to it.
If your haunt is for charity, at your home, etc, then you shouldn't have any problems using volunteers, if however, you are not a charity, non-profit haunt, then you need to be able to show that you are not making any profits, and or pay your staff.
Cheating your workers isn't good for them or the haunt industry.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am going to throw a random guess out here that this is the last we will hear from Kevin.

Glad to see Roxy and Spooky's posts. Agreed that if you have volunteers then you shouldn't be pulling in money. If you are making money, then give your workers compensation because you are certainly making money off of their hard work.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Heart of Darkness does not seem to be a non-profit haunt.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, so much for being "a welcoming forum" for all. I guess I just looked at Kevin's question as different than everyone else did. When I was younger I use to volunteer at horse shows for the different circuits. I never got paid a dime and the horse shows did make a profit. I volunteered because I love horses, didn't have one, and this allowed me to be around them. So even though I wasn't paid, I got the benefit of learning and being around horses, which seemed like an even trade to me. I know with some small businesses who operate but don't make a huge profit, it is a break even deal. Volunteers who want to help out to be around the venue, be it Halloween haunting or horses do so knowing they aren't going to get paid, hence the word VOLUNTEER. That is how I interpeted Kevin's question, not that he was trying to "get over" on his helpers and avoid having to pay them.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not arguing the point of a volunteer vs paid actor, but he was asking how to skirt a governmental notice to being allowed to use volunteers because he is a paid for profit attraction. 

Being in the haunt industry and making money is part of the game for a pro attraction, but so is paying people for their time. I worked two haunted houses in my life, other than my own walkthrough I used to do. The first was a non profit and the volunteers got pizza at the end. We volunteered to have fun and learn something, but also to help out a non profit group. 

The second, was a pro haunt and they made money. They even donated to make a wish a portion of their profits each year, yet they paid every actor at the haunt. it wasn't much and definitely below minimum wage but it offset the cost of gas to and from and was the right thing to do. 

Kevin wants to just use the volunteers and keep getting the money for the haunt to put toward next year and whatever else he uses it for. That is fine if people agree to it but it isn't legal. Compensation should be paid. You work long hours and you get nothing for it? The reason he is having a hard time getting volunteers is people want some compensation for their time. Even getting a 75 dollars for the weekend working Friday Saturday and Sunday nights for a total of 18 hours so you get less than 5 bucks an hour makes a difference and will keep people coming back to help consistantly. 

Asking for ways to get more volunteers is simple. Pay them something for their time. Don't skirt the regulations, and keep your haunt going.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with pumpkin5 on this. If you want to "volunteer" at a haunt house to get experience,learn about the business I think he should be able to do that. My son volunteers at a local zoo (for profit) while others get paid because he wants to be a vet. The downside of volunteering? They can all leave the place of business at a moments notice.



Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, so much for being "a welcoming forum" for all. I guess I just looked at Kevin's question as different than everyone else did. When I was younger I use to volunteer at horse shows for the different circuits. I never got paid a dime and the horse shows did make a profit. I volunteered because I love horses, didn't have one, and this allowed me to be around them. So even though I wasn't paid, I got the benefit of learning and being around horses, which seemed like an even trade to me. I know with some small businesses who operate but don't make a huge profit, it is a break even deal. Volunteers who want to help out to be around the venue, be it Halloween haunting or horses do so knowing they aren't going to get paid, hence the word VOLUNTEER. That is how I interpeted Kevin's question, not that he was trying to "get over" on his helpers and avoid having to pay them.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

The haunts in the Dallas/Fort Worth area have actors that are volunteers. But each night there is a drawing for the actors that worked that night. Gifts are t shirts, gift cards or tickets to the attraction. I know that they have had cookouts for the actors and building crews. Then at the end of the season there are awards for things like most days worked, most scares etc etc. And those usually involve a gift card.


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been trying to find this law change. Apparently the way I'm searching is not working for me since I keep turning up Property Laws. I've been trying to find it to double check that the haunt I work for is aware of the law if it should apply to them.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If Kevin was notified by the local authorities, I would guess that someone may have complained, that being said I think a lot will depend on the area, the number of other haunts in that area (maybe another haunt complaining), or the tax man/government seeing labor that is untaxed and uninsured. This can be a major issue, especially if you are having your haunt on public or commercial property.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

You can totally use volunteers in for profit haunts, and many all across the country do. I know many disagree with this, but I think you have to do what works for your haunt. Last year was the first time we instigated a volunteer intern program and I am telling you they work harder and more passionately than many of our past paid actors. You can not tell someone they can not volunteer to do a job. We treat them well and they are like family. We are a team. 

I think the problem lies in that people misunderstand that it is VOLUNTEER. That is where problems start and they go to the cc and say they were told they were getting paid. That being said it does not omit you from carrying insurance for those volunteer actors as well as workman's comp for any paid actors.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The easiest way to find out what's required is to ask those who notified you that you have to pay your workers, they should be able to provide you with the law they want to enforce, or at least give you a link to find it, if they can't them ask them what prompted them to inform you that you have to pay all of your people. Knowing exactly what the law requires will help you avoid any issues with the law or the tax man.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

kevin said:


> Hello, I have operated an attraction in iowa for several years that uses a lot of volunteers. In the past few years its gotten harder and harder to recriut volunteers and now I'm hearing that there is a possibility that the government mi8ght be steppin.g in to see if haunts are actually qualified to use volunteers. According to what I've found in all respects we don't constitute as a viable place for volunteers. Most other operators like me depend on their volunteers for all angles and those volunteers want to be there. My question is... how can we make it good with the government in paper to continue the use of volunteers and any suggestions on how to get more?


This conversation needs to get back on track - specifically that his business might be impacted by something he heard, not about the merits of using volunteers or pay for work.

Kevin needs to provide information on what he heard as far as new laws or codes.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

I hope someone can find a sloution to this, I know someone thats in a similar situation


----------

